# Noob. Audio Help. I'm praying for someone to please help my dumb self



## destrada (Dec 15, 2020)

Hello everyone,

Let me start off by saying I'm a big audio noob. I am clearly a beginner and just bought myself a Chevy Cruze 2017 LT with the stock stereo system (no bose). I really love the head unit and wanted to keep it as I love the carplay feature. I've been wanting to add in my subs from my old car (2008 malibu) to my Cruze. Listed below is the equipment I have for my entire ensemble of stupidity cause I know I'm about to get criticized hard but this is exactly what I need because I don't know what the h*ll I'm doing.


2x Kicker 43C104 10-Inch 300 Watts Max Power Single 4 Ohm
Kenwood KAC-5001PS 500W RMS Class D Monoblock Car Audio Amplifier
Planet Audio PCBLK2.0 – 2 Farad Car Capacitor
XS Power D375 Deep cycle 12-volt battery
SCOSCHE LOC2SL (It's okay to roast me for my loc)
This is currently the equipment that I want to/kinda installed already. Let me explain.
I already installed my LOC and that works fine. All of my connections from my sub to my amp to my capacitor to the secondary battery are all hooked up. The problem is that I do not want to hook up my secondary battery parallel to my main battery. I have too much fear that new cars and computers will mess up the system with my secondary battery hooked up. 

I also don't want my main battery to be my main source to my amp and subs as well, I want to have both batteries almost independently from each other, or in other words isolated so that they don't interfere with each other and so I can listen to my sweet sweet music. What I'm having a hard time understanding is how can I upgrade my system to have both run and charge my secondary battery without screwing up any of the computer systems in my car and also run and charge my main battery for its main and daily use as my car battery. 

I keep seeing that getting an isolated battery relay would do it or just hooking it up to the main battery as my system shouldn't even be heavy use for my alternator but I'm just so confused. I'm a 22-year-old who got into this either way too late or early. But I need expert help to help solve my dilemma, can someone point me in the right direction, I just wanna listen to music again.

Also, I have no idea if my current equipment is even good for my system but its just what I had from reading forums and trying to understand it all.

Thank you to anyone that can help me.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

You need nothing special for 500W. Ground to body. Positive straight to battery, with in line fuse holder of course.



A second battery is one of the last things you want to do. Because like you said it causes problems. Not necessarily for the charging system but you risk overcharging your auxiliary battery or under charging it. Needless to say be ready for it to die early or explode.

There are solutions to fix these problems, but the audio world hasn’t really caught up to that yet.

If you want an upgrade. Change out the big 3.
If you still have problems. Run ground to battery but run it through the current clamp. This is not ideal because it causes interference.... But it works well enough.


----------



## destrada (Dec 15, 2020)

Snipesy said:


> You need nothing special for 500W. Ground to body. Positive straight to the battery, with an inline fuse holder of course.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To just clarify and make sure I understand. Big 3 change and also plug capacitor/amp to battery and ground to chassis and shouldn't have any computer errors?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

destrada said:


> To just clarify and make sure I understand. Big 3 change and also plug capacitor/amp to battery and ground to chassis and shouldn't have any computer errors?


Yes. That will work just fine.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

I doubt you even need a cap either.


----------

